# JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

Vorabbericht Mag Mai 2015

*JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..​*
Dass in Hamburg schon länger eine Jahreshauptversammlung nicht mehr reicht, ist ja nun nichts Neues.

Und so wars wohl auch wieder diesmal, wie Teilnehmer berichteten (ohne Verifizierung, hörensagen von Teilnehmern)

Präsident Ripperger trat nicht mehr an, Rainer Stoof wurde als neuer Präsident gewählt.

Das Präsidium wurde entlastet.

Der neue Haushaltsplan wurde wohl allerdings nicht genehmigt.

Weit nach Mitternacht wurde dann die Sitzung abgebrochen, obwohl viele Anträge noch zur Debatte standen.

Haushaltsplan und die Anträge sollen nun wieder einmal in einer weiteren, ausserordentlichen JHV abgehandelt werden.

Angesichts dieser drängenden internen Probleme ist es kein Wunder, dass der DAFV kein (großes) Thema war.

Wir berichten selbstverständlich wieder, sobald ich mehr erfahre.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*

Bei mir bleiben nach dem Lesen nur ein paar Fragezeichen...


----------



## strignatz (20. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*

Vielleicht schafft der neue Präsident endlich mal die Fischereiabgabe zu erhöhen und für nicht Hamburger endlich mal einzuführen... 
Mache mir zwar keine großen Hoffnungen aber man darf ja wohl nochmal träumen dürfen


----------



## Hering 58 (20. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*

Da wird der alte der neue Präsident.#d


----------



## strignatz (20. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*

Achja, er war ja der Vizepräsident. Ich erinnere mich dunkel. Naja damit ist das letzte Fünkchen Hoffnung nun verflogen!


----------



## Nuesse (21. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*



strignatz schrieb:


> Vielleicht schafft der neue Präsident endlich mal die Fischereiabgabe zu erhöhen und für nicht Hamburger endlich mal einzuführen...
> Mache mir zwar keine großen Hoffnungen aber man darf ja wohl nochmal träumen dürfen



Das aus dem Munde eines Schotten |supergri
Das mit der Erhöhung für nicht Hamburger find ich garnicht so schlecht .
Das sollte aber dann nur die SHler treffen ,mir nehmen sie die Kohle ja auch ab |supergri.

Und für den Fall daß die Fischereiabgabe erhöht wird ,hoffe ich daß der Verband davon nix abbekommt .

Wir "freien" Angler können uns doch nicht beschweren uns geht es hier Hamburg doch Prächtig,wenn man sich mal im Rest der Republik umschaut .

Gruss Holger #h


----------



## strignatz (21. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*

Recht hast du, wir bezahlen immer, wenn wir die Grenzen verlassen und bei uns kann jeder angeln wie es lustig ist. Und dann wollen die mancherorts auch noch Kurtaxe, als ob angeln irgendwas mit einer Kur gemeinsam hätte 
Die zusätzlichen Einnahmen kann man ja in den Bau der Philharmonie stecken  

Und mit Ner Erhöhung der Abgabe hätte ich auch keinen Schmerz, sofern die zusätzlichen Einnahmen sinnvoll und im Sinne der Angler genutzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*



> sofern die zusätzlichen Einnahmen *sinnvoll und im Sinne der Angler genutzt* werden.


Das wär dann deutschlandweit das erste Mal ;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (21. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wär dann deutschlandweit das erste Mal ;-))


|muahah:


----------



## strignatz (21. April 2015)

*AW: JHV ASV-HH: Neuer Präsident, alte Probleme..*

Irgendjemand muss ja mal den Anfang machen. Aber ihr habt natürlich recht. Wird nicht passieren. 
Da ist die neue Hamburger Regierung auch keine echte Hilfe (soll nicht wertend sein).


----------

